# MTH GG1 G Guage curve radius



## css903 (Dec 24, 2010)

Can someone please tell me what the curve radius would be for the new MTH GG1 engine would be?

Thank you
Dan 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dan*

*From my MTH GG1 manual front page, it lists R2 but does not list a specific " or ' value.

Where are you located? 









*


----------

